# Hi



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> Dibs on Nightriser, Sifr, Mystic Jenn, jeni_fini and Trope.


I'm not sure if it's a good or bad thing to be on this list so I'm going to hide in mcgooglian's belly. :mellow:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Nobody ever wants to eat me. :sad: 

That's okay, because I'm not really into that kind of thing. Vore fetishists are a little creepy to me.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Trope said:


> I'm not sure if it's a good or bad thing to be on this list so I'm going to hide in mcgooglian's belly. :mellow:


Yes! You do that and then me and him will sumo fight.


----------



## Warriorqueen (Jan 3, 2009)

snail said:


> Nobody ever wants to eat me. :sad:
> 
> 
> Duh....Your Name is Snail....How Unappetizing is that???
> Mmmm.....but I guess I could follow you, right.......Snails leave Trails...yes? :tongue:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

snail said:


> Nobody ever wants to eat me. :sad:


I'm sure we'll get a french member one day.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

mirage said:


> Thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> I like the ENTP signature quotes. I’d add that ENTPs are not only good at making deals with their consciences, but also at making faustian deals with tricky ENTP devils. :wink:


Only three wishes I'd take from the devil

My first wish has to do with giving myself power:_ I wish for the absolute power to be able to do anything that I have ever seen, heard about, or thought of, whether it was in the past, present or to take place in the future._

My second wish would cover my arse with regards to any payments required for the wish: _I wish to have my mind, body, soul and any part of my Self to be controlled solely by what I consider myself, in this world, the next, previous or any world existing, or that could come into existance (with the ability to define existance retroactively), without influence by any force either moral, divine, demonic, or emotional._

My third and final wish would be a safety clause: _I wish that the entire universe and all planes of existance and thought would continue to exist in a seperate partition as a means of protecting it against my wishes. That even if my wishes were to combine the seperate “backup reality” with the one I would be existing in after my wishes are granted, there would constantly spawn one untouched backup reality that I may be able to delve into at any time._

With the clause that if my wish doesn't come to me exactly as stated my soul does not belong to anyone but me.

If I could only take one wish, I'd take the first one. with the final clause.



snail said:


> Nobody ever wants to eat me. :sad:
> 
> That's okay, because I'm not really into that kind of thing. Vore fetishists are a little creepy to me.


I don't mean Vore, I mean cunilingua


----------



## mirage (Jan 12, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> Only three wishes I'd take from the devil
> 
> My first wish has to do with giving myself power:_ I wish for the absolute power to be able to do anything that I have ever seen, heard about, or thought of, whether it was in the past, present or to take place in the future._
> 
> ...



Looks like you’ve covered yourself pretty good, but I wouldn’t count on it too much. There’s always a loophole waiting to be found (or invented) by another ENTP...


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

What if someone else wished to null your wishes.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> Yes! You do that and then me and him will sumo fight.


It's on, and it'll give me that precious experience towards my lifelong dream of becoming a sumo-ninja. If it makes you feel better Snail, I'll eat you.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello there! Welcome.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad to have you here, mirage.


----------

